
Setup Windows 10 for Modern/Hipster Development - rmason
https://github.com/felixrieseberg/windows-development-environment/blob/master/README.md
======
moondev
More about hyper-v should be mentioned. It's crazy performant and very close
to hardware. I am running kvm machines from inside a hyper-v ubuntu instance
and it's very fast. You can even install OSX as kvm guest.

Also not sure why you don't recommend using windows bash for cli tools. It
really is awesome and much easier to deal with than chocolatley or msi
installers. I even run my docker client from it.

You can even tunnel X11 from ssh via windows bash into a vm or server and use
gui apps seamlessly.

[http://imgur.com/twGH85y](http://imgur.com/twGH85y)

